# FINE DRIILS



## Alexam (15 Jul 2016)

I'm looking for fine drills that are scrollsaw blade thickness (3 or 5 if poss) but longer than I can find. I need something like 75 to 100mm long if possible and 1mm up to 2mm max. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Malcolm


----------



## scrimper (15 Jul 2016)

Rapidonline do a range of thin drill bits but not sure if they do any that are longer https://www.rapidonline.com/hss-drill-bits

(Rapid are a good trusted company to deal with BTW)


----------



## loftyhermes (15 Jul 2016)

ebay, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/26110482 ... pla&crdt=0


----------



## Alexam (15 Jul 2016)

Thanks guys, I have managed to order some with your help. Much appreciated.

Malcolm


----------



## ChrisR (19 Jul 2016)

Malcolm.

Just seen your post, and it looks as if you have found what you required in this instance.

Below I have given the web address for (Chronos Tools), they are mainly an engineering tool supply company, but they also stock a limited amount of woodworking tools, plus of course many tools like drills etc, serve both engineering and woodwork. 
So worth a few minuets scanning their site.

I have used them many times over the years, and found they stock good quality products, plus their customer service is very good.

www.chronos.ltd.uk

Disclaimer, I have no connection to this company, other than a satisfied customer.

All the best.

Chris.


----------



## RickN (19 Jul 2016)

I can second chronos tools, I bought a set of fine drills some time ago , good quality bits still going strong, 0.1 - 6mm in 0.1mm increments quite reasonable as well.
I do still need to get the 6- 10mm box to complement the set.


----------



## Alexam (19 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the link. I have ordered some 4" 1mm and 2mm drils and will see how I go, but this liknk does look good.
Malcolm


----------



## woodpig (20 Jul 2016)

I'm amazed you can buy a .5 x 100mm drill bit. Mind you, I can snap a standard .5 drill bit easily enough so I doubt a 100mm long one would last me very long! :lol:


----------



## Walney Col (20 Jul 2016)

woodpig":37bxa8ad said:


> I'm amazed you can buy a .5 x 100mm drill bit. Mind you, I can snap a standard .5 drill bit easily enough so I doubt a 100mm long one would last me very long! :lol:


At 100mm they're not for drilling with... they're for keeping in a drawer and taking out whenever you get depressed with the cosy thought "one of these days I'm gonna..." ;-)

Col.


----------



## Alexam (20 Jul 2016)

Walney Col":7l1rp5a4 said:


> woodpig":7l1rp5a4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed you can buy a .5 x 100mm drill bit. Mind you, I can snap a standard .5 drill bit easily enough so I doubt a 100mm long one would last me very long! :lol:
> ...




Ahhhhh, but that is unless you have another idea for the 1mm an 2mm drill use! I agree the 0.5mm may be more of a toothpick.

..........................Don't ask!
Malcolm


----------



## woodpig (20 Jul 2016)

There is an old story about the rivalry between British and German engineering in days gone by. The Germans sent over the smallest diameter drill bit ever made, and we sent it back to them with a hole drilled down the length of it! :lol:


----------



## Alexam (20 Jul 2016)

That's really getting inside the problem. Bet they couldn't match that.


----------



## Claymore (20 Jul 2016)

......


----------



## Alexam (26 Jul 2016)

Having done several searches and ordered a few odd drills, what a pity that there are not a set of 75mm long, or slightly longer up to 100mm , drills from 0.75 to 2mm in 0.25 increments for wood. They would be ideal for scrollers wanting to cut that depth, as well as others. If you do hear of such a set, please let me know.
Malcolm


----------



## linkshouse (27 Jul 2016)

Alexam":3bb3uq6n said:


> Having done several searches and ordered a few odd drills, what a pity that there are not a set of 750mm long, or slightly longer, drills from 0.75 to 2mm in 0.25 increments for wood. They would be ideal for scrollers wanting to cut that depth, as well as others. If you do hear of such a set, please let me know.
> Malcolm



Did you really mean 750mm! How would that stay straight, let alone stay in one piece?

Regards

Phill


----------



## Alexam (27 Jul 2016)

Thanks Phill, I meant 75mm. The drill I have is 1.7mm x 100mm and is fine, but could do with smaller diameter. Just surprised that there are no sets offered but it must be a very small market.

Malcolm


----------



## Claymore (27 Jul 2016)

........


----------



## Alexam (27 Jul 2016)

Thank you Brian, excellent tip for Squires.

I have just telephoned and they sell 100mm drills HHS of 0.5 - 0.6 - 0.7 - 1mm - 1.2 - 1.5 etc etc. at £1.99 each with minimum £15 order posted free. Very helpful on the phone and have placed and order for several which should be here next week. It may help others to keep this listed as FINE DRILLS for scrollers?

Malcolm

ONCE AGAIN, A GREAT SITE TO HELP OTHERS.


----------



## Alexam (4 Aug 2016)

PS, ...............had to chase Squires today as nothing received, so sent an e-mail at 8-30am.

No reply so just phones 1pm and they are posting them today, but the 1.2mm are out of stock and will have to be sent later. The lady dis not know why they had not been sent out, although I was told that they had the drill bits in stock when I ordered, so watch out, you may get a similar service.
Malcolm


----------



## Alexam (5 Aug 2016)

Drills delivered today, no problem other than one size being out of stock, which should be in on Monday. Now I have a few sizes of long drills for scrollsaw work.
Malcolm


----------

